
Everybody is a programmer - ryanckulp
https://medium.com/@ryanckulp/everybody-is-a-programmer-16a31836c8a4
======
RUG3Y
Your argument sounds like a bunch of pretty arrogant generalizations to me.

------
fisherjeff
I think I see what you're trying to get at, but regardless of its basis in
fact, the ad hominem tangent in the third to last paragraph really derails and
cheapens the argument.

~~~
kazinator
Anyone who thinks developers are sheep that can be fleeced behind the barn is
invited to try it.

Sheep or not, any dollar that developers earn above the government-mandated
minimum wage is due to the free market forces.

